# Fish Choctawhatchee Bay Hogtown Bayou lately?



## Skeeter 115 (Jul 9, 2013)

My Daughter lives off Hogtown Bayou and picked up a couple kayaks for fishing the area. I dont know that area very well and hope one of you can tell me where some good spots are for trout / reds so we dont have to paddle around forever looking for weed beds. Any advise fishin friends?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

tried fishing the bay twice this week and it's fresh enough to drink. we 've had no luck at all.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

smooth move said:


> tried fishing the bay twice this week and it's fresh enough to drink. we 've had no luck at all.


and it doesnt seem to be getting any better


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah its a shame.. and they dumped a bunch of raw sewage over by toms bayou as well  been getting tired of fishing all the overflowing golf ponds.


----------



## Skeeter 115 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, We will be going down next week for two weeks. We wanted to fish near her house but it dont look like the fishing will be good around Hogtown bayou. 
Looks like we will need to truck the yaks someware on the bay but where? any ideas?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*331 bay bridge*

eHad a report a few days ago of reds and specks along the 331 bridge. The river is still very high and flooding the swamps. A lot of fresh water in the east end of the bay. 
Was at Black Creek Lodge ramp this morning and only 5 rigs in parking lot. Creek up into the edge of parking lot. Lack of rigs indicate a lack of good fishing, but my guess is they are after mullet which is a different ball game.


----------

